# How to choose the right clinic?



## MrsScooby (Jun 7, 2011)

Am now 42, husband 38,and we have had 5 unsuccessful cycles of ICSI along with as many unsuccessful frozen cycles in the past 10yrs. 
We have focussed this year on getting our physical health and natural fertility to the best it can be through radical lifestyle changes and are now thinking about the possibility of one more cycle.
We're looking at various clinics and where would give us the best chance of success given our history.
Possible immunity issues, (never confirmed), OHSS, reducing egg quality with age and varying male factor.

We're in Scotland and were considering GCRM however would be keen to hear from others who would recommend a clinic who gave you success when it felt like it would never happen.


----------



## Lusitano (Jun 23, 2015)

I've just finished my first ICSI with the Nuffield Glasgow and whilst it was a bfn, I found the clinic and staff wonderful. I'm nearly 45 so it was always a long shot even though my AMH is not bad at 8.87.

Mels, I'm now looking at Reprofit or other Czech clinics for DE. Do you know if they do an OE/DE option? How was it logistically sorting out the flights and accommodation etc? Did you do any of the scans etc in the UK or all abroad? I'm raring to go again but my DH is still in denial and is failing to get his head around using DE.


----------



## Turia (Feb 2, 2013)

Hi Mrs Scooby
I have used GCRM for years whilst I had donor egg treatment elsewhere.  Obviously I cannot comment on actual treatment there but in all other matters (scans, support, communication, meds etc etc) they have been great - happy to answer any questions.

If you do choose donor eggs in the future, GCRM have link with IVI Valencia.  Whilst it never worked there for me, I know it has for many others on these boards.  Again IVI were wonderful and happy to answer questions.  For our final attempt we went through Procreatec but again I used GCRM for local support/scans although this time as an outpatient.  This time (so far) we have had success.

For my own egg IVF we used the private service of the Royal Infirmary.  It cost £3500 for each try but essentially you are treated as a standard hospital patient rather than a private one.  Although it was a lot cheaper, we do sometimes wonder if we would have had success if we had gone straight to GCRM.  However by the time we arrived there, it would have been a waste of money with my eggs!

As said, happy to answer any questions.
Turia x


----------



## CrazyHorse (May 8, 2014)

I was happy with my treatment at Reprofit, which is the clinic that got me pregnant with a sticky bean after two BFNs and an early miscarriage at IVF Scotland. Not faulting IVF Scotland -- I actually thought the care was pretty good there. However, Reprofit works with a lot of 40+ women for both OE and DE cycles, and is more open-minded about immune treatment and extending progesterone support beyond the tww. All of my treatment has been OE, so I'm not sure if they'll do OE cycles with DE as a backup if you have no eggs collected or no eggs fertilised, but I know they don't do tandem cycles.

Including your travel expenses, cycling with Reprofit will be about half the cost of cycling with GRCM, or less, if you are comparing similar treatment protocols. Of course it's more of a logistical headache, but not as much as you'd think. If you've had OHSS, I'm guessing you're not a poor responder and will probably get lots more eggs than someone like me, meaning you might be a candidate for preimplantation genetic screening. It's an expensive add-on, but if you are worried about your age raising risk of implantation failure or miscarriage due to chromosomal abnormality, that's one way to give yourself some peace of mind, as well as some additional information about how your egg quality is doing.

Wishing you lots of luck!


----------



## Mels11 (Nov 3, 2014)

Hi Lusitano, it took me a while to get my head round donor eggs. We knew OE was not an option but it was still hard to make the move to DE so I know where your DH is coming from. But, now we're a few weeks down the line I can honestly say it's made no difference to us or to the people we have told, including my parents. This is the baby I'm meant to have (fingers crossed) so I no longer give it any consideration. There are of course huge upsides in terms of success rates (76% BFP, 56% see heartbeat on scan last time I looked for Reprofit) & minimising risk of Downs. 
Yes, with Reprofit, you can run an OE cycle with DE back up not sure how this works in terms of costs. There are direct flights to Brno from Luton & Stanstead or you can fly into Prague, Bratislava or Vienna & the trains/buses are excellent. Lots of accommodation on booking.com with fantastic cancellation policies. I had 2 private scans in the UK and the final scan at Reprofit (included in the treatment cost). Cost of one DE cycle with guarantee of two embryos was €4500 inc ICSI. I have calculated with scans, 3 x acupuncture, medication (cheap in my case as no AF to work round), flights, accommodation (7 nights), spending for a week & treatment I spent around £5500 & that included a lovely week's holiday for me & my DH with a night in Bratislava and a day trip to Vienna. I was quoted £8500 treatment only in the UK. 
Good luck making your decision and do come and join us on the Reprofit board if you decide they are the clinic for youx
Crazyhorse...just read your response after I typed this!


----------

